# JFreeChart piechart - labelAnzeige



## mr.freeze (16. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich generiere ein piechart mit jfreechart.
leider haben meine lables nur die beschriftung und 
keine werte.


```
public BufferedImage createChart(final PieDataset dataset, String title, String question, int answerSize, Color[] myColors) {
        
   //Diagramm erzeugen
   final JFreeChart chart = ChartFactory.createPieChart3D(
        	title + " " + question, // chart title
            dataset,                // data
            true,                   // include legend
            true,
            false
   );

   //Farben setzen
   chart.setBackgroundPaint(new Color(0, 200, 0));
   PiePlot plot = (PiePlot)chart.getPlot();
       
   for(int i = 0; i < answerSize; i++){
     	if(i < myColors.length){
     		plot.setSectionPaint(i, myColors[i]);        			
      	}else{
      		plot.setSectionPaint(i, myColors[1]);
      	}
   }
          
//        plot.setLabelFont(new Font("SansSerif", Font.PLAIN, 12));
//        plot.setNoDataMessage("No data available");
//        plot.setCircular(false);
//        plot.setLabelGap(0.02);
        
        return chart.createBufferedImage(500, 400);
    }
```

weiß jemand, ob ich das expliziet setzen muss?
wenn ja, wie? 

Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (16. Sep 2010)

ich habe mir dafür einen eigenen PieSectionLabelGenerator geschrieben,

wie jetzt auf der Suche nach einer Vorlage im Internet sehe, geht das anscheinend auch einigermaßen automatisch:
JFreeChart: Pie Chart Demo 4 : Pie ChartChartJava


----------



## mr.freeze (16. Sep 2010)

hallo,


```
plot.setLabelGenerator(new StandardPieSectionLabelGenerator(
                "{0} = {2}", NumberFormat.getNumberInstance(), NumberFormat.getPercentInstance()
));
```

hat in keinem beispiel gestanden das ich mir angeschaut habe 
funktioniert jetzt, danke dir!"


----------

